

People, personalities and profiles that I have learnt to stay away from - dsr12
http://wantfood.in/people-personalities-and-profiles-that-i-have-learnt-to-stay-away-from/

======
soneca
Wow, this matches perfectly with what I see here in Brazil too!

"Fake investors", "Fake Serial entrepreneurs" and "Startup enthusiasts", I've
seen all of them!! Great post.

I would like to add that, most of times, these people are not deliberately
malicious. They really believe they "role on the ecosystem". I think this may
be a consequence of reading too much Silicon Valley stories, specifically the
vanity ones, usually on Techcrunch and Medium these days.

They read someone from SV with a history and grasps only the "glamorous
superficiality" of what they have to say. So people emulate roles without
actually knowing the real actions and real values one should have.

A "Fake investors" is emulating what he thinks how an angel investor acts on
YC demo day; a "Fake serial entrepreneur" emulates how he thinks Steve Blank
became successfull (as startups is a quantity game, found enough startups and
you be able to say "My total score is: two large craters, one dot.com bubble
home run and several base hits." one day); a "Startup enthusiast" emulates
what he thinks someone, anyone, who frequent cafes and events in SV does and
says.

